# DSR-1K6 (AUS6A?) stainless enough for saltwater exposure?



## Bert2368 (Oct 24, 2019)

This item:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01M360PSV/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

Looks like a dive tool to me, more than a gardening tool. I like my dive knives with chisel tips. On Amazon for around US $43.

According to maker, RHC 58. According to Zknives, DSR-1K6 is about 13.5% chromium and more or less equivalent to AUS6 or 6A.

http://zknives.com/knives/steels/Daido/dsr1k6.shtml

Anyone got personal experience with this steel in a marine environment?


----------



## chiffonodd (Oct 24, 2019)

14C28N did okay in a salt water spray test at 13.39% Cr, so my guess is that DSR-1K6
would perform similarly.

https://knifesteelnerds.com/2019/10/14/corrosion-resistance-testing/

But it's not gonna do nearly as well as something like H1 or N360, which are basically completely rust proof.

[Edit]: PS if you want a rust proof fixed blade dive knife with a chisel tip, I would pick up one of these guys and regrind the tip. Hacksaw and file, whatever you got to regrind it. Would be pretty fun actually!






https://www.knifecenter.com/item/SP...ack-serrated-blade-frn-handles-polymer-sheath


----------



## Bert2368 (Oct 24, 2019)

chiffonodd said:


> 14C28N did okay in a salt water spray test at 13.39% Cr, so my guess is that DSR-1K6
> would perform similarly.
> 
> https://knifesteelnerds.com/2019/10/14/corrosion-resistance-testing/
> ...



That knife looks applicable, if one modified the point.

Thanks much for the nerds link, I will study this:

https://knifesteelnerds.com/2019/10/14/corrosion-resistance-testing/

I kind of like that cutting "gut hook" of the J knife I started post on, the most common use I have for dive knives has always been cutting and removing fishing lines snagged on dive sites, either because they hung on my gear or as a custodial thing to help out local wildlife and whoever came after me on a wreck or reef. Line cutting hooks are handy, knives with this feature are an alternative to carrying both a knife and a set of paramedic shears.

(Edit)

BLOODY HELL! Why had I not heard of LC200N? Pity no one is making a dive tool of this.


----------

